# Warrant's Plan for 2009



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Here's what I have drawn up:










The flow comes in, turns left, and makes a clockwise loop around the perimeter of my backyard. The trampoline in the center has that net with the tall metal bars, and will hold ropes (black dashed lines) which will hold black plastic separation walls. This whole area is open air with a cyclone fence all the way around.

Big brown square shape is my house - garage on the bottom right. Graveyard will be a static display with a shiatsu dude.

Backyard is about 50' x 50'.

Toxic Control Room is static display, sound fx, smoke, etc. (see below)
Playhouse will have a green light inside, maybe some static bodies.
Toxic Storage is my shed, emblazzened with large HAZMAT signs, police tape. Drop panel as they approach and are looking at the...
Spider Tree holds my giant spider, black light, spider sacs.
Zombie Run will have live actors, a few static zombies, strobe light, sound fx. The back fence is solid, so the field of view is straight ahead.
Autopsy Room has a doctor and patient getting carved up, lots of wierd things in medical jars, etc.

A few things:
1. I'm not happy with the single entrance/exit to my back yard, but I have no way around it.
2. Toxic Control Room is in my back patio frame, will be lined with black plastic. I'm having trouble visualizing the Toxic Control Room other than static dead bodies, flashing red light, smoke, 55 gallon drums labeled Toxic Waste, black light, neon colored great stuff. I'm trying to figure some sort of control panel with knobs and gauges.
3. I'm still not sure about the Crazed Autopsy Room - not sure if it "fits". Goal was that this is where the zombies or humans get chopped up by my crazed doctor. I'm trying to think of what else could go there.
4. I'm not happy about the "just about to leave the backyard" point. It kind of flops after the Autopsy area.
5. I know I'll have some sort of congestion with the combined entrance/exit.

Your candid and brutal input is desired and requested.


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Hard to tell form the pic is that an attached garage? Would it be possible for them to enter or exit from the left side of the house or right side of the garage?

Instead of an autopsy room how about a mad scientist lab where experiments are taking place where patients are injected with various levels of radioactive material, or captured zombies from the Zombie run location are being treated with various experimental cures? Manage the area as though its a safe haven from the zombies, but you have Zombies in this so called safe area recieving treatment. Then one or multiple zombies could break free from restraints and continue chasing the Tot's.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Joker, those are some great ideas. I can SO visualize the zombie breaking free and engaging in playful pursuit. Parts lists and to-do action items are now scrolling through my head...


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Warrant, I love how you have worked with the resources you have, in order to make a really solid plan - the hub/spoke system that you will build off of the trampoline is awesome!

My first thought is if there are still zombies possibly chasing ToTs at the end, they might try to "run" out, and therefore could get hurt in a terror collision at the entry/exit. We need to come up with something at the end that terrifies them, but doesnt necessarily make skiitish people want to run for that exit. 

Really great planning, I am going to love following it!


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Dixie, that's a good idea that I didn't think of, ToT-collision. Maybe the zombies will have a go-no-further line, hopefully the lab will slow them down to take a look. I'll have to ponder this...


----------



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

What if the cue line started at the front of the garage so that enter/exit area was left open? Maybe run the line across in front of the garage and maybe set up a rope maze like at the bank to keep tots from running into one another.


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Looking good so far Warrant. You have lots of great ideas. I agree with everyone, that having a separate entry/exit would be best. Less confusion and safer on the ToTs. Rope mazes seem to work well.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

We usually do a cue line, although it's sort of loose. My son dresses as Indiana Jones (complete with whip and fudora) and keeps the line entertained. We typically have a line only between 6:30 and 7:00, then lessens but remains steady until 8pm'ish. 1'see's 2'see's after that.

Joker, forgot to answer your previous question, the garage is attached, and it's the brown square on the lower right. Outside the garage is the narrow cement path that goes from the front to the back.The back door for the garage is on the right side of the house, so there would still be a log jam at some portion. grrr....


----------

